# Moving to Singapore



## Priya_Flyer (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello All,

My husband has an from Singapore for about 8k S$. We are currently living as expats in West Europe. Is this salary good enough to run a single income household and start a family in Singapore. 

I hear that accommodation is a scary thing in Singapore. The rest is OK. Can any other expats from Europe share your view on this.

Thanks,


----------



## Priya_Flyer (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hello*

Our monthly take is 4400 EUR.


----------



## waiaung (Nov 30, 2012)

Priya_Flyer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My husband has an from Singapore for about 8k S$. We are currently living as expats in West Europe. Is this salary good enough to run a single income household and start a family in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Ive been living in Singapore since 1999.
If you're earning S$8k total, it should be a pretty decent income for a small family.

It is true that accommodation is expensive in Singapore, a two bedroom flat rental can cost around S$2-3k per month, depending on the location you choose. Transportation is pretty good and affordable if you take the public transport., though you may not be able to afford your own car.

Have a good day!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

that 8k will be ok, enough to live a normal life.


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

As an expat in Singapore, the cost of living in Singapore would be much higher comparing with the residents here. I would think it's good enough to run a small family here.


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Singapore is racist when it comes to paying salaries. I dont want to stereotype but I will: 8k is much higher compared to locals, its about the same as a junior expat from western europe, and the same as a senior expat from south asia. Its a lot lower than a lot of Western Europe expats earn. Those are general stereotypes across all industries. 

What field does your husbad work in?

you can survive on 8k though, you just wont be able to live in the nicest condos in the most expensive areas, but I wouldn't want to anyway.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

8k is decent salary to run a quality life, and can have savings upto 3-4 k per month.


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

8K is a good salary.. It’s definitely more than enough to have a decent life & some savings..
Is it better than 4400 Euro take-home?? I really doubt, but then it depends a lot of other things – Industry, years of exp, education etc.
As you are from India…I ‘ll add, Indian companies who pay around 8K in Singapore ‘ll pay around 17-22L PA package in India…


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello 

My expenses are as follows for your info which are the same for many expats unless you don't live in condos which would add another $1500-2000 to your budget.

Rent:$3000. Per month( 3 bed 20 years old flat)
Schooling: $2500 for two kids all inclusive
Utilities : $300 per month
Maid: $1000 per month
Transportation: $500 per month
Grocery: $500 per month
Entertainment: $250 per month
Other expenses:$250 per month

Total $8000 per month

Yes you are survive and save if you have no kids and can live without maid and no intention to keep car which would add another $2000 per month.

Best regards,

Syef


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

at 8000 per month you will live above the ordinary singaporean who get by with an average salary of 4000/month, however at 8000/month you will live below the real expat life


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

For average Singaporean making $4000 per month gets the same life standard as any expat making $8000 per month because they pay very less( $100 per month) for their child education. Furthermore they have mandatory savings per month with reasonable contribution from where they work which normally result in good savings per year. Furthermore they get HDB apartment at subsidized rates which is very profitable and medical care is subsidized. If any expat saves $100,000 in 5 years it would be the same as any singaporean could save in 5 years. 

Believe me Singapore gives lots of benefits to its citizens which is really commendable.

Best regards,


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

out of interests where do you school your kids? I am guessing local? thanks.

sorry this was aimed at the person who replied saying they spend A$2500/mth on schooling 2 kids....Syef?


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at two schools : one is NPS and the other one is DPS. Both are Indian international schools


----------

